# Bolinas-Fairfax road conditions????



## DUOHEAD (Aug 28, 2002)

any one been on BoFax road up from Alpine dam to Ridgecrest inersection and down to Hwy 1??

Curious as to the debris factor from last storm!!

Cheerz!

dH


----------

